# Boots



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Today, I officially retired my trusty old hunting boots. For the past 6 years, they have never failed me. They have carried me countless miles over rocks, snow, mud and hills. I made memories that will last a lifetime while wearing these old boots. Good bye old friends, I will miss you. Rest In Peace.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Those look like they held up pretty darn well! 6 years! wow


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Funny you mention this... I also have a pair of Georgia hunting boots that are six or seven years old. I've been thinking of retiring mine as well. They have held up really good over the years and I kind of hate to see them go.. Great boots!

I guess everything wears out eventually.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Now the question is, what new boot will you buy?

I bought some Wolverine boots last year with the Vibram sole and they are super comfortable and light. But they are pretty ugly. So far the have worn pretty well, but this is two seasons of wear... not six like yours


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I bought a pair of Danners today. Hopefully they will hold up for a couple of years. We will see.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have found that with good boots and me is all I have to do if find a pair that I really like and then when they need to be replaced they are discontinued. Cabela's has done this to me multipul times so then I need to go searching for a different pair and hope that I like them as well as the worn out ones.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Danners make a fine boot. Good choice 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Holy mole, those boots look brand new!

I'd have 'em taxidermied, uh...put them on a stand with some sage brush, a little juniper and some cheat grass. Smear some blood on them and then put them in a glass case.


----------

